

Live revolution from Kiev – EuroMaydan Square - deiu
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/euromaydan-falcon

======
matteotom
As somebody half way around the world in the US, is there anything I can do to
support the protesters in Ukraine? Would calling my Congress-people be worth
anything? The State Department?

~~~
apskim
You can donate:
[http://helpeuromaidan.info/donate](http://helpeuromaidan.info/donate) This
page has multiple links. Depending on your opinions on Maidan, you can support
logistical needs, paramedics, or media.

~~~
matteotom
Thanks!

